# Chicken Salt



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 7, 2016)

I came across Chicken Salt the other day. Its basically chicken skin thats dry roasted, then braised then dehydrated, then ground with salt and its used as a condiment. Curious if others have made it and what they think.

http://luckypeach.com/recipes/australian-chicken-salt/


----------



## Artichoke (Mar 7, 2016)

*throws money at computer*

That sounds addictive.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 7, 2016)

I use to use it to condiments fish dishes. Vary good and tasty &#128516;


----------



## schanop (Mar 7, 2016)

Down here, fish & chips with chicken salt sprinkled is something typical.


----------



## panda (Mar 7, 2016)

hurry up and take my money!!


----------



## WingKKF (Mar 7, 2016)

Isn't that like Knorr Chicken Powder but without the MSG?


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 7, 2016)

Chicken skin > Bacon (I know this is a controversial topic) =D


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 7, 2016)

I did something similar once with duck skin. Fried, dehydrated, blitzed with sea salt, thyme, marjoram, and a little lavender.

Sprinkled it on roasted potatoes and on buttered bread.


----------



## rami_m (Mar 7, 2016)

I thought chicken salt is everywhere


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 7, 2016)

rami_m said:


> I thought chicken salt is everywhere



And I thought that dark rye bread was everywhere.


----------



## rami_m (Mar 7, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> And I thought that dark rye bread was everywhere.



[emoji28] touché


----------



## ynot1985 (Mar 7, 2016)

the knorr chicken powder taste different to the chicken salt we have in oz.

chicken salt here is more salty


WingKKF said:


> Isn't that like Knorr Chicken Powder but without the MSG?


----------



## panda (Mar 7, 2016)

Where can I order this?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 7, 2016)

Panda you can get it on Amazon not sure how many brands there are. I roasted, pressure cooked and am now dehydrating the skin.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 8, 2016)

I made the recipe, not sure how successful I was, I'm going to post this link instead of uploading pics in two places. Hope the Aussies will chime in here.

https://stellaculinary.com/forum/ge...hooting/general-food-discussions/chicken-salt


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 8, 2016)

Nothing like crisp poultry skin. What's the most popular brands in Australia? They seem more similar to Lawrey's season salt. Chicken base usually contains tumeric with it's "natural" chicken flavors.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 8, 2016)

This is interesting, but what I keep wondering is where does one buy raw chicken skin?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 8, 2016)

Buy a 'family-size' pack of skin-on chicken thighs -- you'll get plenty.


----------



## panda (Mar 8, 2016)

all i see is just seasoning mix with the first hit being some 'chicken flavored' vegan garbage. nothing with actual dehydrated chicken skin in the product?


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 8, 2016)

panda said:


> all i see is just seasoning mix with the first hit being some 'chicken flavored' vegan garbage. nothing with actual dehydrated chicken skin in the product?



Took a bit of surfing but this is the best I could find: https://www.simplyoz.com/products/a...verages/condiments/saxa_seasoned_chicken_salt

Some are vegan, but the original recipes have chicken in them.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 8, 2016)

Damn, shipping doubles the cost. Anyone coming to the ECG want some too? I love popcorn and this sounds like it's made for PC.


----------



## panda (Mar 8, 2016)

i wonder if there are any versions without any salt so you can have more concentrated.
imagine extra chickeny chix nuggets that taste like it has skin on it.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 8, 2016)

Bill, I'm happy to go in on an order. Anyone know if there is a version where the chicken gets wrapped in bacon for the initial roasting, as that that would pretty much eliminate the need to two different seasoning 'salts'...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 8, 2016)

Dave, thats awesome. It would work too. Shhh, don't tell anyone, you may have invented a new condiment, "Salt of the Wildboar."


----------



## spoiledbroth (Mar 8, 2016)

im surprised people want to buy it seems like the family pack of wings cut with even 25% salt of your choice by weight should yield a buttload... in terms of residential use anyway.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 1, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> im surprised people want to buy it seems like the family pack of wings cut with even 25% salt of your choice by weight should yield a buttload... in terms of residential use anyway.



spoiled,

I'm interested in getting a reference point, if I like it I think I would try making it once it ran out.


----------



## daveb (Apr 1, 2016)

AndersonRome said:


> I prefer simple natural food only for my meal and i eat fruits and vegetables only.






AndersonRome said:


> I will surely try this.




Ahhh, the age old question. Is chicken a fruit or a vegetable?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 1, 2016)

Fruit has seeds inside and vegetables don't. Therefore chickens must be fruit, as the male has a seed inside and then after hot chicken sex there is seed inside the female chicken. (dang, smiley list apparently does not have a hot chicken sex smilie...)


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 1, 2016)

daveb said:


> Ahhh, the age old question. Is chicken a fruit or a vegetable?



Just to make us meat eaters feel a bit better a study just came out showing how long term vegetarian diet can cause a genetic mutation that indirectly causes an increase in the risk of colon cancer. Our bodies were made to be omnivores, of course having free will we can choose not to, but it can lead to matabolism deficiencies. On the flip side eating to much meat has it's issues too.

As an aside Omnivores Dilemma is a great book, especially the chapters dealing with corn, big organics and Polyface Farms.

http://www.medicaldaily.com/vegetarian-plant-based-diet-genetic-mutation-cancer-risk-380079


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 1, 2016)

If fish are alright for some vegetarians, what about fish salt? Or would that be too close to dehydrated fish sauce?


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 1, 2016)

I think the taste might infer other associations that prevent it from becoming a commercial succes...


----------



## AndersonRome (Apr 2, 2016)

AndersonRome said:


> Looking great and fantastic information. Thanks for sharing
> I will surely try this.



ntxt


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 2, 2016)

Ah, finally! U R a SPAM-bot!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 2, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> Ah, finally! U R a SPAM-bot!



Reported same with the other threads


----------

